# monitor @ 8k



## Jripper (Jun 16, 2012)

Which monitor to get @8k? 

I need a 1080p resolution monitor. I am torn between the Benq G2222hdl and the Dell ST2220L. Which one is better? Any other suggestions?


----------



## vkl (Jun 16, 2012)

Benq G2222hdl is around 7.5k and dell st2220l is around 8k

The difference between the 2 models is that the dell monitor has a HDMI port which benq g2222hdl doesnt.
If you dont need HDMI port go for benq g2222hdl.
According to some forum members benq g2222hdl is a bit better than dell st2220l.
Either way you cant go wrong.


----------



## Minion (Jun 16, 2012)

go with dell st2220l


----------



## Jripper (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't really need an hdmi port but its a good addition. Most important thing obviously is the display. Which one is better in terms of display and visual epicness?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jun 19, 2012)

Planning to buy a monitor myself around 8k. Zeroed in on those two mentioned above.

I'd like to know which display is better and some info about the after sales service of both companies.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

I heard the display of the benq is slightly better but I also hear that it has some backlighting issues. don't know whether it is true or not.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2012)

whoa no more replies after so many days?  

Okay so now I have 3 options:- 

1.) BenQ G2222HDL
2.) Dell ST2220L
3.) Samsung B2230H

Which one amongst the 3?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jun 26, 2012)

I dunno but the Samsung one looks great. Does it retail around the same price? 
Benq is not available in my city so I might go for Samsung.


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

Samsung one is nice but if possible try the Dell one as BenQ and Dell are market leaders in monitors followed by Samsung. !!


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2012)

+1 for Dell ST2220L


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Jripper said:


> whoa no more replies after so many days?
> 
> Okay so now I have 3 options:-
> 
> ...



Get the Benq one.

and give this a read too  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/155839-benq-g2222hdl-vs-dell-st2220l.html


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm...but I hear the benQ one lacks punch in its colours. that is colour reproduction is not up to the mark.

And now I am confused between the dell st2220L and an LG IPS226v.

The LG one is an ips panel so kinda leaning towards that,but then again,it is LG,so kind of worried. and also not sure if there is any ghosting in that ips panel or not 

Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## hari1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Where is the LG one availabe and what is its exact price?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I got a price from m.d of rs.8400 for the 22 inch(wasn't available) and rs.8900 for the 23 inch a few hours ago. but i bought the dell st2220l instead.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 30, 2012)

How about the AOC 21.5 inch I2251FW ? It's having IPS panel?


----------

